# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Cases http://masterrussian.com/aa071600a.shtml

## Unregistered

I wish they would stay with the same word throughout the cases so we can see how it changes according to each case.

----------

